# Craftsman 32cc ripcord came out



## Rosamond (Jun 28, 2010)

Hello Hobbytalk small engine folks..
I see by the dates of the last post that perhaps this website is fizzing out but, you never know,,,
Here goes,, I have a craftsman 32cc,, model 944.516570..
When starting my weedeater this morning the ripcord came right out of the unit. Looks like perhaps the knot came undone.... Now I have to reinsert the ripcord.. I looked on the Web for a manual but I cannot find one.. So,, I am looking for your help.. Does anyone know how to reinstall the ripcord or where to find the manaul for a craftsman 32cc weedeater model 944.516570.

Thanks in advance.
Jack


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

http://www.searspartsdirect.com


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Rosamond said:


> Hello Hobbytalk small engine folks..
> I see by the dates of the last post that perhaps this website is fizzing out but, you never know,,,
> Here goes,, I have a craftsman 32cc,, model 944.516570..
> When starting my weedeater this morning the ripcord came right out of the unit. Looks like perhaps the knot came undone.... Now I have to reinsert the ripcord.. I looked on the Web for a manual but I cannot find one.. So,, I am looking for your help.. Does anyone know how to reinstall the ripcord or where to find the manaul for a craftsman 32cc weedeater model 944.516570.
> ...


I don't know what you were looking at but if this site is fizzling out is sure is a busy fizzle. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## Rosamond (Jun 28, 2010)

Thanks Hankster,, I was hoping you would answer.. And to Geogrubb,, sorry, it was probably my search skills but the last thing I saw in ripcords with trimmers was 2009.. But, it was prbably me.. 
Hankster,, do you think I should try and fix this myself? or take it in for service?


----------



## junebug1701 (Jun 15, 2009)

Rosamond said:


> Thanks Hankster,, I was hoping you would answer.. And to Geogrubb,, sorry, it was probably my search skills but the last thing I saw in ripcords with trimmers was 2009.. But, it was prbably me..
> Hankster,, do you think I should try and fix this myself? or take it in for service?


Try searching for recoil starter or pull cord. I've never heard anyone refer to it as a ripcord. Except for former paratroopers maybe. 

I've never changed one on a string trimmer. Just mowers and edgers so far.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

The most difficult part for most is getting the clutch drum off. It takes a long T-20 Torx bit to get to the screw. Taking into Sears for service will cost $53+ parts. Not sure of costs at other service centers. You can always try to fix it yourself and if you can't fix it, the cost would be the same as long as you don't damage something while trying


----------

